# The new Lyft joke



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What the heck is 10% prime time?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What the heck is 10% prime time?


Got a 40% too


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What the heck is 10% prime time?


The current going rate for the post I-pee-oh community.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

By the way, passengers are still paying old primetime. I just got a 20% from EWR but old pax app shows 25%


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

You’re lucky you’re still getting PT. In SF, their home base, they’ve don’t even pay PT. They charge the pax PT of 150% in pouring rain and give out all base pings to driver. Such an evil, scummy company


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Greenie said:


> You're lucky you're still getting PT. In SF, their home base, they've don't even pay PT. They charge the pax PT of 150% in pouring rain and give out all base pings to driver. Such an evil, scummy company


How are they allowed to get away with this?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

It's in the TOS we all agreed to.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

68350 said:


> It's in the TOS we all agreed to.


Do you know the actual section that talks about it? It's not really worth my time to look it up. I'll just do what we have to do. Adapt to their bs and try to f... them


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

soon you will have zero prime time. only area bonuses


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

LüberInLyft said:


> Do you know the actual section that talks about it? It's not really worth my time to look it up. I'll just do what we have to do. Adapt to their bs and try to f... them


Oh so it's worth my time to research it for you? LOFL


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

The City has been lit all week showing the old Primetime demand grid......in yellow n brown that doesn’t pay anything extra.

Just in your face nasty.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

68350 said:


> Oh so it's worth my time to research it for you? LOFL


Lol. I figured since you answered you might know.

So stock is dropping and they lower primetime to 10%? I used to work for a trading firm and this reeks of shady


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Well that describes ride share, right?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft scams know no bounds.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Greenie said:


> You're lucky you're still getting PT. In SF, their home base, they've don't even pay PT. They charge the pax PT of 150% in pouring rain and give out all base pings to driver. Such an evil, scummy company


I'm still getting PT here in SF


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Hagong said:


> I'm still getting PT here in SF


Is it in 10% increments ?


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Is it in 10% increments ?


In Chicago - in 5% increments! Hahaha


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

As cold as it is we ALL know that both Lyft and Uber are paying us all what we agreed to in our various markets. They can legally charge pax whatever they want, pay us what we already agreed to and pocket the difference. In a perfect world we would all stand in solidarity and renegotiate our pay scale. But we all know that ain't likely to happen anytime soon. ?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Is it in 10% increments ?


Still in 25% increments.


----------

